# Check us out :)



## Homecountiesdogtraining (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All, Just thought i would say hello.
Check us out, I am a Dog Trainer and Walker in the South East (kent)
I cover the home counties. Website url on my profile.

Will also pitch in with some advice on forum now and then although generally feel strongly against it, Why, Because most people will read the correct methods but will not implement it properly. Then again i guess we are not all dog trainers


----------

